
Stop Trying to Be Productive - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/style/productivity-coronavirus.html
======
ilaksh
Why can't people just enjoy a little bit of extra rest and not having to deal
with stressful commutes? From this article, it seems like people are supposed
to feel guilty if they didn't get a lot of extra work done.

Also, childcare requires a lot of time and attention. That is just the
reality. And it seems like people should expect that the kids could easily
fill up the extra time that they are getting back from not having to commute.
Maybe this will help people appreciate teachers more.

------
julianapostate
> The internet wants you to believe you aren’t doing enough with all that
> “extra time” you have now

No it doesnt. the article's proof is about 8 links (half of which come from
the nytimes itself). 8 links on whole internet suggesting things people can do
at home because duh its boring being stuck at home. This is a made up
narrative for a made up backlash.

